# Miracle MIOR soap!!!!!



## bronze_chiqz (Jun 26, 2008)

Im not sure if anyone has posted bout this soap before in here.This miracle soap had been selling like hot cakes in my place.Its said the perfect skincare in one package(cleanse, tone n moisturise in one soap)I personally havent tried it yet coz im under medication and my skin is lil sensitive now,just wanna share with u ladies.






HEre the link below check it outt!





http://www.mior.com.sg/mior.html


----------



## Ashley (Jun 26, 2008)

Interesting! I love to read about products from other countries.

It's $39 for a 1-month supply, since it is a .sg website, I am guessing it is Singapore dollars. So it's ~$29.50 US dollars if anyone is interested.

I found the ingredient list:

Ingredients (NOT TESTED ON ANIMALS) :

Disodium Lauryl Sulfosuccinate,Sodium Coco-Sulfate,Triti*** Vulgare(Wheat), Starch, Cetearyl Alcohol &amp; Paraffin,Talc,Hellmoor Clay,Olea Europea(Olive) fruit oil, Water, Glycerln &amp; Algae Extract, Polyglucuronic Acid.


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Jun 26, 2008)

yeh the speciality in this soap is the hellmoor clay


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks for informing us about it


----------



## magosienne (Jun 26, 2008)

that soap sounds neat !


----------



## Aniger86 (Jun 27, 2008)

Have never heard of it, but thanks for posting the link! I wonder if I can get it directly in shops in Singapore. The soap looks like it does a real good job.


----------



## antoins (Jul 1, 2008)

hi

it's a post , thank you for posting the link.


----------

